# Star Trek Discovery Staffel 3: In neuem Trailer rettet Burnham die Zukunft



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Discovery Staffel 3: In neuem Trailer rettet Burnham die Zukunft*

						Pünktlich zum 54. Geburtstag von Star Trek hat CBS den ersten Trailer zur dritten Staffel von Star Trek: Discovery veröffentlicht. Season 3 knüpft anscheinend direkt an das letzte Staffelfinale an, indem es die Crew der Discovery um Michael Burnham mit einer weit entfernten Zukunft konfrontiert. Föderation und Sternenflotte existieren nicht länger.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Discovery Staffel 3: In neuem Trailer rettet Burnham die Zukunft*


----------



## sfc (9. September 2020)

Was Kurtzman wohl als Nächstes plagiiert? Lexx The Dark Zone vielleicht?


----------



## Nuallan (9. September 2020)

sfc schrieb:


> Was Kurtzman wohl als Nächstes plagiiert? Lexx The Dark Zone vielleicht?


Ich höre im Moment einige deckungsgleiche Gerüchte von gut vernetzten YouTubern das Emma Watts gerade bei Paramount ordentlich aufräumt. Die Tage von Kurtzman und JJ sind angeblich gezählt. Discovery Season 3 soll die letzte werden, und auch fast alles andere wird eingestellt und überdacht. Im Moment ist nicht mal ne zweite Staffel Picard sicher. Man munkelt weder Netflix noch Amazon wollen den ganzen Star Trek Rotz der im Moment läuft weiter bezahlen. Sehr hohe Produktionskosten treffen auf schlechte Kritiken & Viewerzahlen.

Man hat wohl ganz oben beschlossen die Notbremse zu ziehen, da die Marke am Tiefpunkt ist, und den Lockdown für nen Frühlingsputz zu nutzen. Man kann echt nur hoffen das da was dran ist..


----------



## klink (9. September 2020)

Star Trek Genderprise die dritte....


----------



## sfc (9. September 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich höre im Moment einige deckungsgleiche Gerüchte von gut vernetzten YouTubern das Emma Watts gerade bei Paramount ordentlich aufräumt. Die Tage von Kurtzman und JJ sind angeblich gezählt. Discovery Season 3 soll die letzte werden, und auch fast alles andere wird eingestellt und überdacht. Im Moment ist nicht mal ne zweite Staffel Picard sicher. Man munkelt weder Netflix noch Amazon wollen den ganzen Star Trek Rotz der im Moment läuft weiter bezahlen. Sehr hohe Produktionskosten treffen auf schlechte Kritiken & Viewerzahlen.
> 
> Man hat wohl ganz oben beschlossen die Notbremse zu ziehen, da die Marke am Tiefpunkt ist, und den Lockdown für nen Frühlingsputz zu nutzen. Man kann echt nur hoffen das da was dran ist..



Um Konzernmutter Viacom steht es definitiv schlecht und der Versuch, mit CBS All Access wenigstens in den USA noch mit nem eigenen Dienst Fuß zu fassen, hat wohl auch nicht geklappt. Star Trek ist das einzige Zugpferd, was sie noch haben. Alles andere gehört ja mittlerweile Disney und anderen Großkonzernen. Gerüchte, dass sie die Notbremse ziehen, gab es schön öfters. Hinweise waren der Wechsel von Netflix nach Amazon bei Picard, dass Lower Decks nun gar niemand mehr haben will, die offensichtlichen Budget-Kürzungen bei Picard und das im Regal liegen bleibende Merchandising.

Ich hoffe ebenfalls, dass man diesen ganzen Mist nun endgültig einstellt und mit einem fähigen Team nach Nemesis neu ansetzt. Kurtzman-Trek sollte dann bitte auch vergraben und von neuen Projekten vollständig ignoriert werden.


----------



## SchlitzerMcGoerk (9. September 2020)

Nein danke, nach zwei Staffel plus Picard habe ich keine Lust auf eine weitere Staffel von diesem Mist.


----------



## klink (9. September 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich höre im Moment einige deckungsgleiche Gerüchte von gut vernetzten YouTubern das Emma Watts gerade bei Paramount ordentlich aufräumt. Die Tage von Kurtzman und JJ sind angeblich gezählt. Discovery Season 3 soll die letzte werden, und auch fast alles andere wird eingestellt und überdacht. Im Moment ist nicht mal ne zweite Staffel Picard sicher. Man munkelt weder Netflix noch Amazon wollen den ganzen Star Trek Rotz der im Moment läuft weiter bezahlen. Sehr hohe Produktionskosten treffen auf schlechte Kritiken & Viewerzahlen.
> 
> Man hat wohl ganz oben beschlossen die Notbremse zu ziehen, da die Marke am Tiefpunkt ist, und den Lockdown für nen Frühlingsputz zu nutzen. Man kann echt nur hoffen das da was dran ist..



Woran das wohl liegt...
Anstatt interessante Filme und Serien zu produzieren, werden irgendwelche eigene Gender, Feminismus, LGBT usw. Ansichten zwanghaft eingefügt. So werden Serien und Filme kaputt gemacht, nur damit eine kleine Minderheit zufrieden ist, obwohl diese größtenteils sowieso solche Gernes nicht Ansehen....

Dieses Bild kann man fast überall anwenden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slasher (9. September 2020)

SchlitzerMcGoerk schrieb:


> Nein danke, nach zwei Staffel plus Picard habe ich keine Lust auf eine weitere Staffel von diesem Mist.


Ganz unrecht hast du nicht, das ganze wird immer mehr suspekt und beknackter....
Was hat das alles noch mit Star Trek zu tun?

950 Jahre in die Zukunft....  Das ist sowas von unglaubwürdig das ganze.
Als ob ein segelschiffchen aus dem 11.Jahrhundert die heutige zeit Rocken würde


----------



## Zero-11 (10. September 2020)

slasher schrieb:


> 950 Jahre in die Zukunft....  Das ist sowas von unglaubwürdig das ganze.
> Als ob ein segelschiffchen aus dem 11.Jahrhundert die heutige zeit Rocken würde


von Andromeda geklaut


----------



## 4thVariety (10. September 2020)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> von Andromeda geklaut


das immerhin auf einer Idee von Gene Roddenberry basierte und der auch im Vorspann genannt wurde.

Was man von ST-D nicht behaupten kann, das basiert auf keiner Idee, das basiert auf billigen Schockmomenten wie abgehackten Köpfen und verzweifelten Versuchen Tugenden zu signalisieren die so penetrant sind, dass sie sowohl dem Mainstream als auch der betroffenen Minderheit (die damit auf einen einzelnen Aspekt ihrer Existenz reduziert wird) auf den Sack gehen.


----------



## Gamer1970 (10. September 2020)

Den Trailer guck ich mir gar nicht erst an, dieser geballte Kurtzman-Bullshit kann mir gestohlen bleiben. Wann kommt endlich mal wieder Star Trek?


----------

